# Slingbox?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

http://store.slingmedia.com/store/slingbox...egoryID.1449300


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Well that's pretty cool









Wonder how could I make that work if I didn't have a laptop and don't want to watch Deadliest Catch on a 1 1/2" cell phone screen?








Guess we just have to keep schlepping the satellite box and antenna wherever we go


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Have seen one of those. Have not decided if it would be a good investment or not. No additional monthly charge.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

We use them all the time at work to allow our developers in India, France, and Israel to see the satellite and IP TV boxes they develop for the US market work on the live feeds. They are not to hard to set up and once they are working they are very reliable. You will need a high speed network connection at home and the remote location for the picture quality to be good. Also make sure your outbound speed at home is fast enough, many times your ISP markets the download speed and forgets to tell you how slow your outbound speed is.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Ooooooooooo, I like it!







'Course it won't do anything for me since I don't have cable, satellite or anything else except rabbit ears on which I get ABC only







~ but a girl can dream!


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

They're pretty cool. We were in Aruba last December and a lady had her laptop up watching stuff on her home TV in Boston. Her DH, was telling me he uses it all the time they are away from home to catch NFL games on Sunday! Apparently easy to hook up, but as others have said you do need to have High Speed at home and a pretty darn good connection on the other end. The WiFi at most of the hotels/resorts I've been at would work, but some of the ones in campgrounds I've been at would never hold.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Guy who used to work here watched TV on his cell phone using one. Yes, need good speed at home. Also need data plan on phone, which could run ya $60 a month if ya didn't have it already.

My old Sony VAIO came with a docking station including a tv tuner and had software with similar functionality on it, so for those interested that could be another avenue to explore.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

<Thread hijack>



skippershe said:


> Wonder how could I make that work if I didn't have a laptop and don't want to watch Deadliest Catch on a 1 1/2" cell phone screen?


I and the DW are so hooked on Deadliest Catch! We recorded the whole marathon of past seasons last weekend and have a weekly TV date (figuratively) on Tuesday nights to catch the latest episode. We also never miss the 'After the Catch' shows.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

mv945 said:


> Wonder how could I make that work if I didn't have a laptop and don't want to watch Deadliest Catch on a 1 1/2" cell phone screen?


I and the DW are so hooked on Deadliest Catch! We recorded the whole marathon of past seasons last weekend and have a weekly TV date (figuratively) on Tuesday nights to catch the latest episode. We also never miss the 'After the Catch' shows.








[/quote]

Are you watching tonight? Sure you are. Phil's been given a couple of months to live.


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Stan said:


> They're pretty cool. We were in* Aruba* last December and a lady had her laptop up watching stuff on her home TV in Boston.


Hi Stan!! We've been to Aruba 3 times....on Eagle beach...where did you stay? Do you know the Aruba Forums BB?


----------

